# על כמה מוזמנים להתחייב לאולם?



## amiramir7 (30/4/13)

על כמה מוזמנים להתחייב לאולם? 
אחרי שנעשו הרשימות, והערכנו כמה אנשים "בטוח" יגיעו, והורדנו מהם עוד 10%, נשארנו עם מספר שגם הוא אינו סופי -בעצם עד שנעשה אישורי הגעה, שאותם עושים אחרי שסוגרים חוזה ושולחים הזמנות, אז על איזה מספר בעצם נתחייב?
תודה


----------



## nicolewed (30/4/13)

אני יכולה לתת עצה מניסיון שלי 
להתחייב כמה שפחות.
לנו ברשימות הממש ממש גדולות היו משהו כמו 530 איש
אנחנו התחייבנו על 300 + 50 רזרבה (כאשר התחייבנו לראשונה היינו 9 חודשים לפני החתונה)
לאחר אישורע ההגעה אישרו לנו 340 איש ועדיין, 3 ימים לפני ביקשתי להוריד את ההתחייבות ל 290 (אם הייתי יכולה הייתי מורידה ל 280 אפילו)
בפועל הגיעו משהו כמו 305-310 איש (לא יודעת בדיוק כמה)
ובגלל שהחבר'ה באולם יצאו איתנו ממש "גברים" חויבנו רק על ההתחייבות - 290 מנות. (הכוונה שהיו לנו 15-20 מנות שלא שילמנו עליהן לשמחתנו הרבה)..
אני יודעת שלא כולם יסכימו איתי כאן אבל לא יכלתי לבקש שיצא לי יותר טוב (בעיקר מבחינה כלכלית).

בהצלחה


----------



## hillala8 (30/4/13)

30% פחות ממס' המוזמנים


----------



## Bobbachka (30/4/13)

תלוי בכמות האורחים ההתחלתית... 
דין חתונה של 120 אינה כדין חתונה של 500.


----------



## yulka303 (1/5/13)




----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (30/4/13)

אנחנו עשינו ככה 
היה לנו 10% מנות אקסטרא מהאולם.

לקחנו את המספר המוערך של מוזמנים שאמורים להגיע, ממנו הורדנו 10% וזה מה שאמרנו לאולם.

כלומר, היה לנו צפי של 350 אורחים. אמרנו לאולם שאנחנו מתחייבים על 320 אורחים, והגיעו 340 או 330, אני כבר לא זוכרת.


----------

